# Blueberry Kush seed sprouting need advice!!!



## hugs4nuggs420 (Feb 23, 2010)

Started germing my blueberry seed in peat moss a week ago and it's now a full sprout. I'll post pics when I borrow my friends camera. I have it 24/7 under floros now and prob keep it there for vegging. Then I'll throw it under my 1000w HPS when it starts flowering. 

It's my first step up to a decent bud, I've been growing mids seeds for a bit now. Any advice to keep hopefully her striving would be appreciated.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2010)

> growing mids seeds for a bit now



just keep doing what you did to grow your mids.

there is not very much information supplied for us to help you.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 23, 2010)

HI,

Just give her water for the next few weeks but don't over water and do it only when the soil surface dries out.  As far as nutes go, the seedling has all it needs for the first few weeks stored in the seed and any nute feeding will only slow it down and/or give it some nute burn on the leaf tips.  Keep it close to your lights to prevent stretch... fluoros can be kept within a couple/few inches of seedlings.  If you have a fan to give some slight air movement around the seedling it will strengthen your plant.  

Happy Growing!


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 23, 2010)

Are you growing blueberry or blueberry kush? Im growing Blueberry kush right now but I got mine as a clone..

If your growing blueberry kush and its anything similar to the phenotype I have I can give you some tips...

The plant is bushy and loves topping or training to become a multi branch plant.. The nodes are stacked very close together even under dimmer flouro lighting... This strain is a nutrient HOG!! I havnt grown many strains that like to eat as much as this stuff... But as Dirty said dont feed it while its a seedling...


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Feb 23, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> Are you growing blueberry or blueberry kush? Im growing Blueberry kush right now but I got mine as a clone..
> 
> If your growing blueberry kush and its anything similar to the phenotype I have I can give you some tips...
> 
> The plant is bushy and loves topping or training to become a multi branch plant.. The nodes are stacked very close together even under dimmer flouro lighting... This strain is a nutrient HOG!! I havnt grown many strains that like to eat as much as this stuff... But as Dirty said dont feed it while its a seedling...



I'm told it's blueberry kush, got the seed from an elbow that was purchased in cali but i'm getting more individual seeds that were purchased feminized. I was planning on doing some LST on it later when it gets older and was also looking in on what pinching was so i'm glad it responds well to all that.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 23, 2010)

Just because you find a seed in bud doesnt mean its that strain... Remember it takes 2 to tango! Also look out for hermies, most seeds found in bud are from a hermie... I do hope it turns out good for you, but I dont want you to get your hopes up..


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Feb 23, 2010)

yea man I'm more than aware of what can happen thats why I purchased regular fem seed also. It was the only seed found in the entire batch so I said what the hell doesn't hurt to hope. I loved the bud so much thats why I threw down on the actual seeds.


----------

